# Corner Brace and Bid Hand Drill



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I picked up this corner brace and bit hand drill today at a garage sale. It is in real good shape but I cannot read the manufacturer's name. It has a No 80 stamped in one of the rods that is real clear.
Does anyone know who made this tool and have any idea of mfg. date or the value of it??

Thanks, Jim

You have to right mouse on it and hit View Image to see it all. It is sitting on a a piece of male pistachio wood in case any one should ask.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice brace, but, looks like a nice wood wheel it's sittin on.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't help on the drill Jim but sure like that log.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Me too… not a clue about the drill…

But, that log… sure looks nice… is it Walnut?


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

I've only seen wood like that once before and only in a picture. The guy that took the picture said it was male pistachio.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Nomercadies, that sure is the male pistachio. The female is pink wood. I have a little of that too. I did a blog from Arizona on where to get it there in Casa Grande. I'll be visiting that saw mill for sure next year. He sells round pieces like that about 4" thick for table tops. I plan to make one next year. That piece was from his scrap pile. It is only 1/2" thick….................Jim


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

neat.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Fray made a #80 corner brace. Stanley bought Fray so it could be either one.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Also, I'm thinking the corner brace might be a John Fray with a missing hubcap. Here is a picture of a #100.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-John-Fray-Co-100-Corner-Bit-Brace-/251167455993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7abf3af9


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a poor one sans hubcap.


----------

